

Spark is now Particle - willwhitney
http://blog.particle.io/2015/05/13/spark-is-now-particle/

======
turiphro
So how will Particle prevent name clashes better than Spark?

[http://tmsearch.uspto.gov/bin/showfield?f=toc&state=4803%3Am...](http://tmsearch.uspto.gov/bin/showfield?f=toc&state=4803%3Am4ye88.1.1&p_search=searchss&p_L=50&BackReference=&p_plural=yes&p_s_PARA1=&p_tagrepl~%3A=PARA1%24LD&expr=PARA1+AND+PARA2&p_s_PARA2=particle&p_tagrepl~%3A=PARA2%24COMB&p_op_ALL=AND&a_default=search&a_search=Submit+Query&a_search=Submit+Query)

